# Hyatt/Interval reservation question



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 25, 2016)

We are looking to go to Hawaii and make a reservation for a period of 2 months say April to May 2017. We have multiple places we would consider staying. We only have enough points left for a 1 week reservation. Can we put in for multiple places and then just take one? Do we need enough points for all 3 places to reserve multiple places. If 2 places come in are we obligated to both? 
Same question for Hyatt reservations. We are looking to fill in 2 days in Colorado to complete a stay there and would be fine with either Breckinridge or Beaver Creek. Can we put in for both places ?
We have owned for a little over a year with Hyatt but have yet to use the reservation system, so sorry for being clueless. 
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## alexadeparis (Jan 25, 2016)

Tucson traveler said:


> We are looking to go to Hawaii and make a reservation for a period of 2 months say April to May 2017. We have multiple places we would consider staying. We only have enough points left for a 1 week reservation. Can we put in for multiple places and then just take one? Do we need enough points for all 3 places to reserve multiple places. If 2 places come in are we obligated to both?
> Same question for Hyatt reservations. We are looking to fill in 2 days in Colorado to complete a stay there and would be fine with either Breckinridge or Beaver Creek. Can we put in for both places ?
> We have owned for a little over a year with Hyatt but have yet to use the reservation system, so sorry for being clueless.
> Thanks in advance for your help!



I think you have two questions. Your interval question as I understand it is, you want a week in Hawaii, any one week, as long as it is during April or May. For interval, you can enter an ongoing search for the week (or weeks) you would accept for check in dates and list multiple places you would accept. The first one that is available is the one you will get. You will only need enough points to fulfill that one exchange for the one unit for one week. If you are using Hyatt points, all units of the same size will cost the same amount of points. Then your ongoing search will be extinguished once it is filled. 

As for The Hyatt question, I am not a Hyatt owner (yet), but I believe the answer is that you can make a wait list request for each different request. So if you want resort a or b for either dates c or d, it would be four wait list requests AC, AD, BC, and BD. They can't be lumped together. And you would obviously need to have the points available for use if the request comes in.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you ,appreciate you sharing your knowledge. We have been on the phone a lot with Hyatt/Interval and are starting to get a better handle on it.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Jan 31, 2016)

We are looking at Maui for late may 2017. What are the chances of getting in to the Marriott or westin kanapali? Low? Medium? Good?  Or no chance like the hyatt internally on maui or a ski week in colorado which I hear are harder then winning the powerball.


----------



## lizap (Jan 31, 2016)

Using Hyatt points in II, your odds for exchanging into either are low. To have good odds, you will need to own a Starwood mandatory resort and use SOs to exchange..



scsu_hockey_fan said:


> We are looking at Maui for late may 2017. What are the chances of getting in to the Marriott or westin kanapali? Low? Medium? Good?  Or no chance like the hyatt internally on maui or a ski week in colorado which I hear are harder then winning the powerball.


----------

